# Problem with disconnecting while playing the War Z (MMO)



## Zarkadi (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm sitting on a stable Fiber-network and pingtest shows that I shouldn't have any problems with my connection:











Yet whenever I play War Z (and also Left 4 Dead 2) I constantly disconnect, maybe every 10 or so minutes, and I never have any problems going back on, and I never get notified of any _loss_ of connection during these DC's. The Steam one may not be of importance, since there's apparently a lot of people with that problem, but especially for War Z this is getting rather annoying - since both World of Warcraft and Guild Wars 2 and generally any game I have ever played online never gave me any of these kind of connection-issues.

Both are allowed on my Firewall, but I'm not sure if it's a problem with either AVG Free or Malwarebytes - in which case I'm not sure how to allow them.
I'm really not that good with computers, sadly, which in the end is why I'm asking for help here because I have no clue what could cause it. Do tell if there's any more information that I should give that I've left out. I realize I'm being really vague right now!

Anyway. Hope to hear from you soon! Would appreciate some help.


----------



## cpma (Nov 16, 2012)

I have exactly this problem: stable network, latest drivers, etc etc and The War Z randomly kicks me out of game every 5-10 minutes. I am on Win8Pro and disabled all the firewall, Defender etc. Nothing seems to help. I load up DayZ and it works fine, hours of gameplay, no drops. Obviously both games are still Alpha and problems arise (especially as I am running newest Windows I guess) but this was working great and suddenly started happening a few days ago, nothing major changed on my PC. So annoying 

I'll let you know if I work mine out.

quick question: Does it drop you out to a screen that says 'Loading Game Data' and THEN goes back to Main menu? That's what happens to mine.


----------

